# SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio: This device cannot start. (Code 10)



## kjonathank (Aug 9, 2006)

I have windows xp, my sound does not work, i only hear beeps. in Device manager, SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio has a yellow exclamation point and the properties show code 10. if followed the troubleshoot, uninstall and reinstall. It did not work, any suggestions please.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Greetings kjonathank, and Welcome to TSF.

To properly assist you, could you please post your system specs from the info in my signature under "Posting System Specs".

Once we have this; then, we can start to help you resolve this issue.


----------



## chopper15 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey, I somehow have come across the same problem and was wondering if you were able to find a cure to this. If my specs are necessary please let me know.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check it is enabled in the bios
reinstall the drivers from your m/b setup disk
check the settings in the control panel by clicking on the soundmax icon


----------

